# DirecTV/NXP/Android Streaming?



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

I came across this press release from earlier this month:

http://www.nxpsoftware.com/news/nxp-software-powers-directv-streaming-for-android-honeycomb-tablets/

I've search the forums and couldn't come up with anything on the relevant keywords. If it's been discussed before, my apologies, please point me to the correct place.

If not, this would seem to indicate the same streaming functionality in the iPad app is soon to come to Honeycomb tablets, correct?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

This may be the equivalent of the iPad program. An app to add authentication for TV Everywhere can't be that difficult.

Show me an app that can do streaming from an HD DVR and I'll get excited.


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

I was implying it was the equivalent of the ipad app.

Let's hope Android gets to the same level as the ipad app first, with the live TV, and then features can be added to both concurrently.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The DIRECTV app for iPad is light-years ahead of the DIRECTV app for Android. DIRECTV started with the larger installed base (iPad) giving them the most features, but now that the market share for Android tablets is growing and now that Android 4.0 is coming out, I'd expect DIRECTV to start releasing enhancements to the Android app.... when? No idea, but i hope soon.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Just got a Kindle Fire. Hope they add streaming to the android.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"SParker" said:


> Just got a Kindle Fire. Hope they add streaming to the android.


Just be aware that the app in the press release is for Honeycomb and your fire is running Gingerbread.


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

Any new update on the Android app similar to the iPad?


----------



## lincolnnellie (Sep 4, 2007)

NickFluth said:


> Any new update on the Android app similar to the iPad?


+1


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

lincolnnellie said:


> +1


+ 1


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have no idea where DIRECTV is with internal development and testing of an Android app similar to the iPAD app, but I'm sure they are working on it.

Google recently made some big changes that make Android development easier (or at least, reduced some development overhead), so I wouldn't be surprised if DIRECTV is integrating some of those recent changes in the code base.


----------



## belogical (Nov 14, 2006)

Anyone here anything new?


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

belogical said:


> Anyone here anything new?


There has been an app for Android for a while now - go to the play store.

It is not like the iPad app, but maybe one day.....

It streams some VOD content from Directv (depends on what you are subscribed to, such as Starz, Encore, Cinemax etc).

But no remote, no live tv etc. It works on both the phones and tablets though.

iPad has many more users than Android tablets and so they will spend more time on that app. With Android 4 though there is less fragmentation and so hopefully developers can write an ipad equivalent app soon.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

F1 Fan said:


> But no remote, no live tv etc. It works on both the phones and tablets though.


Tablets?????

When did it start working on tablets????? The D* app for Droid doesn't even work on many phones......

The app works on my Motorola D2G phone, but doesn't on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

F1 Fan said:


> iPad has many more users than Android tablets and so they will spend more time on that app. With Android 4 though there is less fragmentation and so hopefully developers can write an ipad equivalent app soon.


You might want to check your numbers. As of June, the numbers of Android tablet users vs. iPad users is very similar, thanks in no small part to the Kindle Fire. The published percentage difference was actually 1%, which falls into the MOE for any poll.

The issue with Android app functionality probably results more from screen size variation than perceived adoption rates.


----------

